# How do I smoke cheese in my MB 30" Propane



## jaybird28

Princess came home tonight and asked that I figure this out. Please share with me set 1 to set ???

Thank You


----------



## ajbert

AMNPS.

You cannot fire up the smoker to produce heat to produce smoke.  You must cold smoke, as in some type of smoke generator that produces no/minimal heat.


----------



## cmayna

Jaybird,

I've smoke cheese in my Masterbuilt gasser a few time with fantastic results.....yes using a AMNPS smoke generator only for the source of heat, keeping the propane turned off.

Here's a link to a previous smoke-a-thon

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/155985/more-smoked-cheese


----------



## denappy

AJBert said:


> AMNPS.
> 
> You cannot fire up the smoker to produce heat to produce smoke.  You must cold smoke, as in some type of smoke generator that produces no/minimal heat.


Yup, this is the way to go.  I tried it for the first time this last week end and it works fantastically!  The AMNPS is my go to smoke generator now!


----------



## handymanstan

Remember you want to let the cheese rest and mellow for at least two weeks after smoking.  Good luck with the smoke.

What wood are you using?  I would go with a sweet fruit wood like Cherry or apple or mulberry although hickory is good on cheese too.

Stan


----------



## cmayna

Another thing to consider is that apparently dust provides less heat as compared to pellets.  During the winter time, it's no big thing but if you try to smoke cheese during the summer where you are really watching the temps, you might put some dust in the AMNPS.    Something, I'll be doing this summer.


----------



## jaybird28

I'm learning a lot but what the hell is a

~~using a AMNPS smoke generator


----------



## cmayna

Amazin Pellet Smoker.

I use one in my gasser when doing cheese with the propane turned off.




Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## aeroforce100

See Todd's website.   He is a Sponsor here.


----------



## jaybird28

Can someone explain how the Amazin pellet smoker works with my MB Smoker??


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

The pellet smoker goes in your MB and just burns the pellets. It doesn't heat up much so it's a cold smoke. You can technically use it with a cardboard box or any other type of "homemade enclosure" to cold smoke.


----------



## cmayna

The AMNPS is a smoke generator.  For your application when doing cheese, it's best to put the AMNPS after you light it, at the bottom of your smoker on top of the burner since the burner will not be turned on when smoking cheese.  Be sure the vents of the smoker are open.   Smoke away!


----------



## denappy

cmayna said:


> The AMNPS is a smoke generator.  For your application when doing cheese, it's best to put the AMNPS after you light it, at the bottom of your smoker on top of the burner since the burner will not be turned on when smoking cheese.  Be sure the vents of the smoker are open.   Smoke away!


That is exactly what I do.  I put the AMNPS right on top of my MB cast iron box, and light it up.  I don't use the propane flame at all; just let the AMNPS generate it's smoke from the smoldering pellets.  I left all the vents wide open to insure enough oxygen for combustion and it works great.  I smoked my cheese for about 4 hours with apple wood and they are still aging in the garage fridge - be another week at least till they are ready (although I'm not sure that I can last that long).  Hope that helps!!

-=Denappy


----------

